# Need Input Fast!!!



## muayThaiPerson (Feb 11, 2003)

hello, i accidentally deleted my diagram of the human muscle system. I need that for my oral presentation tomorow!! can someone please post any pictures or links ( innerbody.com has a good one but i dont have the java VM)



Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Withered Soul (Jun 27, 2003)

http://www.exrx.net/

Okay some of them are in bits but it was the best I could come up with quickly.


----------

